# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  نحوه ریسورس کردن wpf

## vahid2231305

سلام میخواستم بدونم راهی وجود داره که بشه نرم افزار های wpf  رو ریسورس کرد تا بشه بخش هایی از اون رو تغییر داد یا از بخش هایی از اون در سیستم های خودمون استفاده کنیم .

----------

